# Reasonable price for Craftsman 119.224000 bandsaw?



## ADHDan (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend of a friend is selling a Craftsman 119.224000 12" bandsaw in great condition with fence, miter gauge, and mobile base for $100. Does this sound like a good buy?

The picture is kind of blurry, but you can see the saw is in good shape and was well cared for. But I also don't know if parts are still being made for it, which is a bit of a concern.

What do you think?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you gone online to the Craftsman site to see if parts are indeed being made or not? Why do you think you would need parts? I have never needed parts for any of my major Craftsman pieces of equipment. 

George


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like a deal to me.


----------



## ADHDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks very much. I had trouble finding out whether parts were available, just Googling the model number led to some hits that suggested certain things were no longer available. But it looks like it's in great shape and I'm hoping to pick it up this afternoon.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Doesn't seem like a bad price. One thing I've noticed about band saws is that they don't have a lot of 'specialized' parts. Bearings, guide blocks, tires and the likes are generally pretty universal or easy to fabricate


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ADHDan said:


> Thanks very much. I had trouble finding out whether parts were available, just Googling the model number led to some hits that suggested certain things were no longer available. But it looks like it's in great shape and I'm hoping to pick it up this afternoon.


Goggling is NOT what you want to do with a Craftsman saw. Go to the Craftsman site and view the manual and then find the part number of something you think may break. Then see if you can order that part.

George


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

For $100, it's not a bad deal. A lot depends on what you want to do with it. If it's just cutting some curves in 1/2 to 3/4" stock, I'm sure it will be ok. If you want to cut thicker stuff or resaw, you probably need to look to something beefier. I have read (in several places) that any BS less than 14" puts undue stress on the blade which will fail sooner. Not a huge cost item but worth knowing.

One final thought, if you buy it and decide you really need a bigger one, you can probably sell it for about what you paid. In the mean-time, you gain some experience with a band saw.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, it is a good deal. He is certainly not cheating you.


----------



## ADHDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I picked it up yesterday and I'm very satisfied - it seems to be in close to perfect condition, and it came with a mobile base. My bandsaw knowledge, on the other hand, is not anywhere near perfect condition - as I learned when I attempted to resaw through 5" of walnut last night. It was a disaster; the blade wandered (and burned) more than Moses in the desert.

Fortunately, I stopped at Rockler this morning to pick up some DC connectors and since there was no one else in the store the sales rep spent nearly 20 minutes walking me through the steps of proper bandsaw tune-up. Of course, this was after he listened to my resaw attempt and stated succinctly: "Pretty much everything you could do wrong, you did wrong."

Lesson learned; I ordered a 3tpi Timberwolf resaw blade, and I think I'm more or less prepared to swap it in and tune everything up.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Such a good deal. I suggest you watch Alex Snodgress' band saw tune up video. That would help you a lot. And also, I use 1/2 3 TPI blade for resawing/ general cutting wood.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ADHDan said:


> Lesson learned; I ordered a 3tpi Timberwolf resaw blade, and I think I'm more or less prepared to swap it in and tune everything up.


A quality blade makes a huge difference, no matter the machine. I actually just picked up a timberwolf blade meself. i went with the 6tpi 3/8 blade, and it works great, i do have to give it that. As far as the company goes though, i was less than impressed. Be warned, if you, like me, expected 3 day shipping to get to you in three days, you will be disappointed. Turns out, while suffolk machinery will take your money the second you order something it takes 4 days for them to finally accept the order and even start the shipping process...

Thats all for my rant, good luck with the new saw mate!


----------



## joekreger (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone know what a band saw like that cost new?


----------



## SVDAD (Jan 14, 2021)

joekreger said:


> Anyone know what a band saw like that cost new?


I'm a little sad I'm 6 yrs late on this thread. I have this saw and like it a lot. Put new urethane tires on it last year. Nice, oversize cast-iron table for a 12" saw. Runs pretty quiet. Put an Olson 1/4" blade to cut out knife handles and it ripped pieces of 2" thick walnut with nearly no blade marks, with 1/4" blade. It was over $300 new. I gave $230 on a floor closeout and feel it was money well spent. Not a high amp draw but has had plenty of power for me. One of my favorite tools.


----------

